# Offshore Destin Trolling - Dolphin 10/3/09



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

_Wavecast_ nailed the forecast for today (since Thursday too,w00t..). then all _Reefcast_ models locked down on 1' early this morning. Buoys also read 1' and light winds this morning.

So we went 40+ miles S out of Destin Passto perfect water conditions. Water was gorgeous color, flying fish, scattered weeds, a few 10-12' weed mats, floating trash lines, ashrimp boat, conditionsappeared pretty much perfect.We worked the water HARD from 11am until 6pm,NO FISH other than some @$#! _chicken dolphin_ in the box. :sleeping Wonder where the Wahoo, Mahi, andBFT got off to today!!?? pluh. Oh yeah, lost my $20 Rapala Magnum yesterday along the beach, thanks Flipper,& my husband dropped my new$40 Ilander overboard today.Geez.I think tomorrow or Monday we'llbe back on the beach tryingfor Sails again.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*Friday 10/2 AfternoonNearshore Bite*:Snake Kings, Big Spanish, Bobos, several lost to Flippers:



















*Saturday 10/3 Offshore:* 

Getting ready to set out lines










Firstbiddie in the box










Got excitedto see several of these...










Draggin South as we were leaving a little before sundown


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

neap tide.. almost no moving water.. troll offshore on spring tides for best results.. early & late for wahoo especially... :letsdrink ballyhoo in ilander hood is upside down ??


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *younghooker (10/4/2009)* ballyhoo in ilander hood is upside down ??


 lol, looks that way,I'm pretty sure it wasn'tfinished..my husband can be a ding dong but I don't think he'd do that upside down, haha


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well at least u didnt get pounded by bad weather


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Good job guys. Thanks for the report.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a pretty slow day all the way around. But like always a slow day on the water beats any day at work.


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

It was slow trolling for us also on saturday. Saw plenty of flyers and patches of weeds but nothing so we headed in to mingo ridge to drift fish for kings since I had someone with me that never really fished the gulf before. Caught plenty of kings and a couple cuda but nothing really good.


----------

